
Ask HN: What other news sites do you frequent? - kubera
What sites constantly have great content?
======
brador
[http://skimfeed.com](http://skimfeed.com) ...made by me!

~~~
almosnow
you should put VentureBeat in there too

------
kindlez
You should check out our platform at
[http://www.snapzu.com](http://www.snapzu.com) ... It's like a more mature
reddit with great news/articles and minus most of the memes and other junk.
Cheers.

~~~
Skoofoo
> It's like a more mature reddit

This piqued my interest, but then on the front page I found "Britney Spears'
music used by British navy to scare off Somali pirates". Then I check out the
'architecture' tribe and the top post is "21 Houses to Avoid on Halloween".

Perhaps I am not the target market for this, but what I would like to see is a
social news site that actively rejects junk content and promotes content that
helps you become a better, smarter person.

~~~
krapp
I think there's an implicit conflict of interest between the features and
focus of a "social" site, and quality of content. Appealing to the lowest
common demoninator will drive up your status (views, karma, XP, whatever)
faster than content which invites debate and possibly criticism. I noticed the
urls for the stories on this site branch out from user accounts too -- to me
that's a bit of a red flag that whatever passes for karma-whoring over there
will be an issue, since there's a direct association between story, user and
user status.

I don't know how you would engineer _actively rejects junk content_ , if you
even could - it seems to me having a site where users post content means a
community has to be reactive about curating it. Maybe focusing on content
groups rather than user groups or having it be invite-only. But still, what
you want lies mostly in the eye of the beholder.

~~~
kindlez
We have (and try to keep improving) an intelligent system that prevents
"brigading" by limiting the amount of power from individual sources (such as
someones followers) that would otherwise give a huge and unfair advantage. We
aim to have the social features as a secondary companion to naturally shared
content (only used as tiebreakers, etc). This means that a user with 5000
followers will have little advantage to a user with 5 followers. The same goes
for the prevention of too many image/video/gif snaps beating out quality
written articles on our front page, which may take a considerably longer time
to consume and longer to vote on.

There will always be obstacles and problems when trying to pave a new
direction, but that's the best part. It's what keeps us going ;)

------
fbnt
For tech news: here, verge, gigaom, TNW, lifehacker, venturebeat and various
subreddits.

When I have time to read for a little longer and non-techie: The economist,
guardian, the atlantic and other stuff in my mother tongue.

And of course if I want to read mainstream news I use my app
[http://newspo.st](http://newspo.st) : it magically guess what news are
trending on Twitter so you get what people are reading the most, which is
surprisingly interesting. Still an early version, I'll soon introduce
categories and custom topics as well. At the moment it's only available for
iOS in US, UK and Italy.

~~~
baconomatic
Do you have any sort of web version of this? Or is it only on iOS?

~~~
fbnt
It's only iOS at the moment.

------
sp332
Ars Technica! I even pay a subscription each year instead of ad blocking.

------
cossatot
Although they wouldn't be categorized as 'news sites', both
marginalrevolution.com and thebrowser.com consistently have great links (some
of which are culled from HN, I think). The actual blogging at
marginalrevolution can be excellent.

------
relampago
[http://benswann.com/category/swann-tv/](http://benswann.com/category/swann-
tv/)

------
praveer13
/r/technology and other news subs

------
hardwaresofton
slashdot, qz.com (mostly financial news)

------
pbhjpbhj
slashdot, digg

Used to be heavily in to redditt but cutting back, hence back to occassional
/. and digg use.

~~~
sp332
Can you be specific about subreddits that consistently surface great news
content?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I didn't really use it for "news".

r/askscience and r/askhistorians were probably my favourites really. Then
ELI5, science and a whole bunch of topic based ones including those for my
locality.

------
joeldidit
Quora

------
anmalhot
www.techmeme.com

